

OS X-style Mouse Acceleration/Feel for Windows 7? - smalltalk

There is an array of options for OS X that are meant to replicate Windows' mouse acceleration/feel under OS X; however, I can't seem to find the opposite, meaning any utilities for Windows 7 that mean to re-create OS X-style mouse acceleration under Windows. Does such a thing exist?
======
tinco
It's probably because such utilities aren't necessary. You can just configure
the acceleration curve in Windows.

[http://superuser.com/questions/278362/windows-mouse-
accelera...](http://superuser.com/questions/278362/windows-mouse-acceleration-
curve-smoothmousexcurve-and-smoothmouseycurve)

